# Looking for allergy remedies



## RandomThoughts (May 20, 2011)

Ok so I've been researching and I can tell my dog have pollen allergies. I've read that Benadryl is a Temporary solution but however I've been told that's not a healthy choice for her. I'm looking for other possibilites any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi has severe allergies and takes Benedryl twice a day. She has had a full blood panel and takes shots. I always was nervous about giving Benedryl, but my chis been taking it for a while and it's one of the only real reliefs she gets from her allergies.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just took Chico to the Vet this morning for some shots and she looked at his back (the ridge area) and said he has an skin infection, probably allergies.... he has little 'pimple-like' things that show up and then pop open.... not many, maybe 2 or 3 there but she said may be allergies and to watch them.... is that what your doggies has?? how do you know she is allergic? what are the signs??


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I just took Chico to the Vet this morning for some shots and she looked at his back (the ridge area) and said he has an skin infection, probably allergies.... he has little 'pimple-like' things that show up and then pop open.... not many, maybe 2 or 3 there but she said may be allergies and to watch them.... is that what your doggies has?? how do you know she is allergic? what are the signs??


Jan, that sounds like he might have got into poison ivy or oak? Midgie's never had pimple blisters. She's had bumps around her mouth from allergic reactions, but they weren't blister-like. Has Chico been rolling around the yard or something? Has something stung or bit him? Not saying it's not allergies as allergies can affect different dogs different ways, but that seems a little unusual. I found out Midgie is allergic because of the constant scratching, the redness around her mouth. I had blood test done and proved she is very allergic to so much environmental things like rye grass, trees, dust mites, fleas, etc. It also said she was allegic to several foods, but the dermatologist believes that blood test aren't accurate when it comes to food allergies & I tend to agree with her.
Is Chico scratching a lot and red or pink around his mouth? His gums will also prove he's having a reaction to something if they become light pink, almost whitish-pale in color.
My dermatologist recommended Aveeno Soak Bath Treatment ($6 for a box of 6 packages). Since chis can be washed in the sink, you can get away with using half a pack. The water needs to be cool, not hot and most important, NOT washed off. It's soothing & healing to their skin. You might want to consult with your vet 1st before using this or at least wait til the blisters heal before using this as you don't want to wash off any topical he may need. You can get the Aveeno at Walmart & it's good for people too who have dry skin & allergies.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Kali has been on Claritin (loratadine) for a couple of years for tree pollen allergies. The vet suggested Benadryl for motion sickness (the motor home rocks a lot in the wind; in the car, she's a road warrior) and he says she can have both at the same time. Piggy backing them seems to help her allergies, which are much worse this year. Dary took Benadryl year-round (indoor and outdoor allergies) for years. It's cheap at Sam's Club - less than $4 for the 400 ct.


----------



## RandomThoughts (May 20, 2011)

jan896 said:


> I just took Chico to the Vet this morning for some shots and she looked at his back (the ridge area) and said he has an skin infection, probably allergies.... he has little 'pimple-like' things that show up and then pop open.... not many, maybe 2 or 3 there but she said may be allergies and to watch them.... is that what your doggies has?? how do you know she is allergic? what are the signs??


my chi has severe itching, hair loss due to the excessive scratching and rubbing, licking herself alot, watery eyes. all this happens only during the summer, and when my wife takes her to her friends she seems to not scratch over there which leads me to believe it's a pollen..


----------

